# Ich krieg die dialer nicht runter



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
bin neu hier und wollte mich gleich mal mit diesem netten thread hier vorstellen. also, bin vor ein paar monaten nach amsterdam gezogen, und habe seitdem nur probleme mit meinem rechner und dem internet. 
Ich habe eine reihe von dialern, die sich permanent neu installieren, nachdem spybot und alle anderen programme (asquare, adware, norton) sie gelöscht haben. bei norton ahbe ich sogar das problem, das er die dialer findet, die aber einen anderen pfad angeben, und er sie deshalb nicht löschen kann. hier mal eine liste der dialer:
Doubleclick
Advertising.com
DSO Exploit
Media Plex
TIBS
Web Trends Live
127021.exe
Vor allem der letzte, dieser 127021, permanent kommt von dem ein pop up (please select a country), und ich krieg dieses pop up nur mit meinem task manager weg, dem mitlerweile die oberen 2 zeilen fehlen und sich anschließend nur mit alt+f4 schließen läßt.
die ganze sache geht mir mitlerweile mächtig auf nerv, und ich würd ja einfach alles neu installieren, aber meine system cd is in deutschland, und da werd ich erst in ein paar wochen wieder sein.
und fals service pack 2 was bringen sollte, den scheiß lade ich mir nicht noch einmal runter, beim ersten mal hats mir meinen arbeitsspeicher zerstört, und mein rechner hat immer noch probeleme beim hochfahren.
schonmal vielen dank, dass ihr euch diesen leidensbrief durchgelesen habt.
gruß
revo


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2005)

Hast du auch schon mal probiert, was HijackThis bei dir so findet?


----------



## A John (14 Februar 2005)

Revo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine reihe von dialern, die sich permanent neu installieren, nachdem spybot und alle anderen programme (asquare, adware, norton) sie gelöscht haben.


Wenn Du XP-Pro hast und in letzter Zeit keine wichtigen Progs installiert hast, könnte ein älterer Wiederherstellungspunkt aus der Systemwiederherstellung helfen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## stieglitz (14 Februar 2005)

HJT findest du hier:
http://tomcoyote.com/hjt/
und dann damit auswerten.
http://www.hijackthis.de/index.php
*Aber bitte vorsicht! Wenn du Zweifel hast, dann das Log hier als .txt Datei
posten.*

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2005)

HJT, hab ich auch schon durch, und das mit dem wiederherstellungspunkt kann ich auch vergessen, da diese drfecksdialer alle punkte gelöscht haben.......


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2005)

Vor allem die "127021.exe" scheint ein schwerer Brocken zu sein. Es gab schon in einigen Foren - auch hier - Threads dazu (siehe Google), aber wohl keine wirklich überzeugende Lösung (?)
Aber mal ganz naiv gefragt: Wenn du manuell rangehst (d.h. die Autostart-Einträge mit "msconfig" bearbeitest oder Einträge in der Registry entfernst sowie den Autostart-Ordner leerst), ändert das irgendwas? Wahrscheinlich nicht    , aber vielleicht ist es nen Versuch wert.


----------



## A John (14 Februar 2005)

Revo schrieb:
			
		

> HJT, hab ich auch schon durch, und das mit dem wiederherstellungspunkt kann ich auch vergessen, da diese drfecksdialer alle punkte gelöscht haben.......


Schau Dir mal die Einträge unter folgenden Zweigen in der Registry an:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

*Aber Achtung! Grundsätzlich gilt:* 
Wer etwas in der Registry ändert oder löscht, sollte genau wissen, was er tut. Sonst: :machkaputt: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## stieglitz (14 Februar 2005)

Probiers auch mal damit:
http://www.intermute.com/spysubtract/cwshredder_download.html

Hab das selbst noch nicht probiert.
An deiner Stelle würde ich nun das System neu aufsetzen.
Egal wieviel tools du noch drüberlaufen lässt, ganz sauber bekommst du das System nicht mehr. Das Überprüfen nimmt dann im effekt genau so viel Zeit in Anspruch, wie das Neuaufsetzen.
Amsterdamm scheint ein gefährlicher Ort zu sein.


----------



## Kalle59 (14 Februar 2005)

Dein System dürfte komprommitiert sein, sprich, dein System würde ausgespäht . Ein Neuaufsetzen ist sehr empfehlenswert.

Ein Tip. Beschäftige dich mal mit Benutzerkonten unter XP. Surfen mit eingeschränkten Rechten erhöht die Sicherheit ( allgemein ) enorm.


----------



## A John (14 Februar 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Tip. Beschäftige dich mal mit Benutzerkonten unter XP. Surfen mit eingeschränkten Rechten erhöht die Sicherheit ( allgemein ) enorm.


Guter Vorschlag. Zumal ein Benutzerwechsel bei Win-XP in wenigen Sekunden (ohne Neustart) geht.


			
				Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Amiga 1200 68040 CPU 40Hz


Angeber!  
Amiga 500 6800 CPU 7Hz  

Gruß A. John


----------



## Kalle59 (14 Februar 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Kalle59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach waren das noch Zeiten! 

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## Dino (14 Februar 2005)

@Revo


> hier mal eine liste der dialer:
> Doubleclick
> Advertising.com
> DSO Exploit
> ...


Nur mal so am Rande: Nicht alles, was Du da an "Dialern" aufgeführt hast, sind Dialer. Oder mit anderen Worten: Spybot führt nicht nur Feldzüge gegen Dialer auf Deinem Rechner. DoubleClick und Advertising.com bleistiftsweise sind sogenannte Tracking-Cookies, die im Prinzip keinen wirklichen Schaden anrichten. Diese oder auch andere sind - sofern Cookies zugelassen sind - praktisch nach jeder Surf-Session neu auf Deinem Rechner, weil sie Dir von allen möglichen, auch wirklich harmlosen Webseiten untergebjubelt werden.


----------



## Counselor (17 Februar 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> A John schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber den gibts doch noch:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=8142&item=5163597663&rd=1


----------



## Kalle59 (17 Februar 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber den gibts doch noch:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=8142&item=5163597663&rd=1



Ich hoffe inbrünstig, das du auch der Käufer bist.

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## Counselor (17 Februar 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe inbrünstig, das du auch der Käufer bist.


Nö.


----------



## News (17 Februar 2005)

> Amiga 1200 68040 CPU 40Hz


Im Moment scheint der Bedarf an 80286er-Systemen größer zu sein  


> *Wenn Computer-Oldies nicht mehr wollen*
> Retro-Charme im Dortmunder Hauptbahnhof: Alle Anzeigen und Info-Monitore sind ausgefallen


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/56509


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2005)

Hallo !
Ich hatte das gleiche Teil (Dialer) auch drauf.
Hatte auch so gut wie keine Vorkenntnisse diesbezüglich. (Gottseidank DSL)
Nach langem Kampf habe ich ihn nun endlich (hoffentlich) besiegt. Und mein Rechner laüft seit 3 Wochen wieder Problemlos.
Habe so ziemlich alle Tipps ausprobiert.
Folgendes hat letztendlich geholfen.
PC im abgesicherten Modus gestartet.
Dann alles was ich an Virenscannern, Anti Dialern etc ergattern konnte drüber laufen lassen. (SpyBot, Norton Antivirus, Microsoft Antyspy, und noch ein paar andere)
Alle Verknüpfungen in der Registry gelöscht die auf den Dialer hinwiesen (z.B. websiteviewer, 123450 exe, ) Alles entsprechenden Dateien in dem Windows Sytem32 Ordner gelöscht - auch da gibt es Vernüpfungen ) In Temporären Verzeichnissen gab es auch Verknüpfungen (Ist schon recht mühsam alles zusammen zu suchen.
Danach nicht vergessen den Mülleimer zu leeren.
Ganz wichtig ist die Systemwiederherstellung zu DEAKTIVIEREN sonst kommet das Teil immer wieder,
So und nun noch etwas was ich in einem Amerikanischen Forum gelesen habe.
Wenn du all dies getan hast, dann den Rechner auf die brutale Weiße abstellen (Netztstecker ziehen)
Hatte zwar auch Bammel davor, aber nun habe ich meine Ruhe und hoffe es bleibt so.....


----------



## virenscanner (3 März 2005)

> Wenn du all dies getan hast, dann den Rechner auf die brutale Weiße abstellen (Netztstecker ziehen)
> Hatte zwar auch Bammel davor, aber nun habe ich meine Ruhe und hoffe es bleibt so.....


Das würde ich besser lassen...


----------

